# Do "Mike's Tapes" really work on gas???



## pixiedust (Feb 6, 2002)

Hello all....I have this posted on the gas/pain/bloating forum and BQ recommended that I repost it here......I have been reading this board for a while now, and I noticed that ginger root caps were recommended as a way to reduce gas. I am afraid to take them because I have tried ginger tea, and I find that it works to reduce gas the same day I take it -- but the next day I'm bloated. To my mind, bloating is one of the WORST effects of IBS. Anyhow, I tried buying KE99 (probiotics) from off this website and it gave me bloating right off the bat. It could be because its derived from lactose. What I haven't tried yet is what I hear everyone calling "Mikes Tapes". I have heard it quoted at $150 (I am assuming this is US) so it would be likely close to $300 in my country's currency. So I am waiting a while on this one. I would like to know, do the tapes really work to reduce gas? Is there anything else that reduces it?pixiedust


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Yes..along with changes in diet they worked for me. They have not eliminated the problem, but reduced it to manageable levels.There are others I think they didn't work for...ask Joyce I think.I had alternating C/D and so the tapes helped reduce the effect of that which in turn reduced gas.I also take a probiotic, avoid dairy and corn and too much wheat.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Pixiedust, first the bloating may not always be caused by gas, thrree different mechanisms seem to cause bloating and they still need more work in this area. Gas and bloating are hard symptoms to treat.Mike's tapes have the potential to help yes, if the colon doesn't sapsm as much it makes it easier to pass trapped gas which may form because of the altered contractions and spasms.With HT in general here is a graph on abdominal pain and distension and hypnotherapy in one study they did to measure it. http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSresearch.html The more important aspect of this however, is it has the potential to work on the altered hypersensitivity and the condition as a whole, the anxiety, the stool problems, relaxing muscles, muscle tension and many issues in IBS as a whole.The price also so you know is 99 usa. To many worth every cent.







I just did a talk on probiotics for a support group, they may help some and there are many diffferent kinds, but they need to isolate each one and study it more thouroughly.They also have a pretty good grip on the problem really and no some reasons why they would help, but its not really addressing the problem of IBS as they know it know.Did you try that VSL one?If you type this into pubmed there are some studies on them.The bloating and distension should get better as you work on things that help relax your gut and there fore make gas easier to pass and have less pain and probably better stool formation.Hope that helps anymore questions let me know. The site I posted above is very good and explains a lot.


----------



## pixiedust (Feb 6, 2002)

Thank you for the replies Jane and Eric. Thank you for the links also, Eric. I have heard of the VSL product, but am also aware that it is expensive. The last time, when I bought the KE-99 product, I was charged an additional $8 by customs to bring it across the border, on top of the exchange rate. I would rather try with the probiotics available at health stores in my area, although I may give the VSL a try when I have the money. I am also looking seriously into the audio tapes program. pixiedust


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Pixiedust, I just did a talk on probiotics at a hospital support group, although I am no expert on them by any means what so ever, I have read quite a bit about them for IBS.There seems to be only certain kinds that may be somewhat helpful in IBS. I would go to pubmed and type in probiotics and IBS and read those studies. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi There is also a really good article on them in a harvard health letter that use to be free, but now you have to order it, but its worth reading if you want the link to it to order it, on IBD and IBS ect and the cuurent state of knowledge on them.


----------

